# Readers, but not hearers of the word (Robert Rollock)



## Reformed Covenanter (May 7, 2020)

The third sort will acknowledge the Spirit, so will they the word and Scripture, but they think it is enough to read the word. He will say, I will sit at home in my chamber, and I will read, sometime of the old and sometime of the new Testament, and what will the Minister tell me in the Pulpit but I will get it here, and as for the opening up of this word, he will scorn it. This sort of men is very evil; and they will find in the end that the word read and not preached will do them little good.

Robert Rollock, _Lectures upon the first and second Epistles of Paul to the Thessalonians_ (Edinburgh: Robert Charteris, 1606), p. 324.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 7, 2020)

"scorn it"?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 7, 2020)

NaphtaliPress said:


> "scorn it"?



Fixed; thank you. The typo was original, but editors should notice and fix them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

